# www.google.de DOWN



## Meccan (21. November 2005)

Geht es nur mir so oder ist das jetzt eine (Welt)-Premiere das GOOGLE down ist

 Die Aktie ist vorhin auch schon in den Keller gefallen....
 Wollte schon nach Nachrichten suchen aber bin dann
 automatisch auf google gegangen ist aber DOWN *mist*

 KOMISCH KOMISCH...


 MFG Carl


----------



## chmee (21. November 2005)

Das halbe Netz lahmt. Zu tutorials kann ich nen ping und tracert werfen, aber meine eigene seite
kann ich nicht anpingen. Habe auf meinem Router in der Log die ganze Zeit "blockAccess".
dDoS ? InformationsGAU !

mfg chmee


----------



## Azi (21. November 2005)

Oh mann, stimmt. Meine Seite brauchte 27 Sekunden, bis sie angezeigt wurde, wobei es eigentlich abends dabei besser geht... Und google ist auch weg... Und Tutorials.de brauch wegen der Google-Werbung auch ewig...   

*Edit:*Vielleicht liegts hieran (1,5 Stunden alt:

```
Google Base, der neueste Service des Suchmaschinengiganten Google ermöglicht die Veröffentlichung aller Arten von Online- und Offline-Inhalten. Diese können dannVon Google verwaltet und durchsucht werden.Google Base soll eine Plattform für Jedermann darstellen, auf der auch unbedarfte User Informationen, die sie mit anderen teilen wollen, veröffentlichen können. Der Dienst ist kostenlos, und erfordert lediglich einen Google –Account.
```

*Edit2:*
GOOGLE IST WIEDER DA!!


----------



## Alexander12 (21. November 2005)

Hi.

Bei mir geht Google, Tutorials.de etc alles Normal..

Aber heut mittag waren die Seiten weg, das stimmt..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Azi (21. November 2005)

So, Heise hat das jetzt auch bemerkt  : http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/66478


----------



## Meccan (21. November 2005)

Ich war nur verblüfft, denn das war der erste DOWN von Google in meiner gesamten jetzigen Internetpresents.

 Ich glaube auch mit der Vermutung richtig zu liegen das "jeder" Internet Neuling auf http://www.google.de geht.
 Ich traue mir auch zu sagen das google einer der meist genanntest Adressen ist wenn man 100 Leute befragt.
 (Wie hieß nochmal gleich die Show bei RTl die das immer gemacht hat..? hmm)

 MFG Carl


----------



## Azi (21. November 2005)

Ok, ist zwar jetzt   , aber:
Lief die nicht auf ZDF? Die mit der schwarzel Tafel mit den großen, grünen Pixeln und den Schweinen? Ich meine nämlich, das kam immer nach der Sendung mit der Maus... Lang, lang ist's her...
Google war auch, solange ich Internet habe, nie down. War für mich auch das erste mal.
*Edit:*Hmm, wir könnten ja auch mal Mitglieder nach einer URL fragen, vielleicht mach ich mal im Smaltalk einen Thread auf.


----------



## Meccan (21. November 2005)

ne ne ne die Lief immer vor Punkt 12 auf RTL da bin ich mir gaanz sicher.

 Er sagte imner,
 "Wir haben 100 Leute gefragt nennen sie uns......"

 man man man so alt bin ich doch nicht das ich nicht mehr weiß wie die Show heißt.
 Aber vielleicht komm ich in einen kurzen Moment drauf wenn ich nicht dran denke.

 Das ist auch ein Phänomen man denkt an etwas was einen auf anhieb nicht einfällt und wenn mann NULL darüber nachdenkt dann fällt es einen ein.
 WARUm das so ist würde ich auch gerne mal wissen. Was macht das Gehirn da?
 Ich beschäftige mich doch gerade mit etwas anderen als an diese Sache zu denke......

 MFG Carl


----------



## schutzgeist (21. November 2005)

Familienduell


----------



## Meccan (21. November 2005)

genau immer dann wenn man nicht dran denkt dann kommt es.....

 TRIFT AUF SO MANCHES ZU.. hehe


----------



## schutzgeist (21. November 2005)

Musste aber auch erst kurz angestrengt nachdenken


----------



## Azi (23. November 2005)

Warum war Google down? http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/66553


----------



## Meccan (23. November 2005)

hmm...aber ich glaube nicht das es NUR an EINEN Router gehangen hat.
 Google betreibt mehrere tausend Rechner da denke ich das wenn ein Router ausfällt nicht so ein Problem entstehen kann.
 UND die DNS Server sind ja alle nicht UNIQ sonder wenn einer Ausfällt übernehmen die anderen seine Aufgabe.

 Ich denk es war ne Attacke.


 MFG Carl


----------



## Azi (23. November 2005)

Ich glaub das auch nicht so ganz, denn dann wäre Google den gesamten Zeitraum weg, aber zwischendurch kam es immer wieder kurz, wie die Grafik zeigt. Aber eine Attacke kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, die Server sollten ja schon eine Riesenleistung haben, da müssen die Attacken ja von ganzen Kontinenten durchgeführt werden  .
*Edit:* Komisch, hatte immer "Atakke" geschrieben :suspekt: ...


----------



## Meccan (23. November 2005)

Ich denke mir von jeden ein bisschen war es.
 Irgendjemand hat eine oder mehrere Attacken (Atakken, Atagge) gestartet und zufälliger weiße ist dann halt der "Router" dahin geschieden.

 Aber für einen technischen Fehler spricht auch noch das Problem bei Alice (Hansa Net)

 MFG Carl


----------



## Azi (23. November 2005)

Meccan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...und zufälliger weiße...


Und der Schwarze  ?

Das hab ich zuerst auch gedacht. Aber die Grafik spricht dagegen:


----------



## Meccan (23. November 2005)

Ich glaube wir werden das nie Erfahren warum es den DOWN gab.
 Genauso wenig wie Google seine Ressourcenangaben freigeben wird,
 das ist ja schließlich ihr Kapital. 
 Aber müsste Google das nicht Preis geben?, die sind ja an der Börse.

 MFG Carl


----------

